# Test of will



## Selimim

Cum aţi traduce "test of will" din acest context referitor la al Doilea Război Mondial:
"The belief that when it came to a test of will the West would give way dominated Hitler’s thinking down to the outbreak of the conflict."

Mulţumesc frumos.


----------



## fathe

Ce zici de „proba focului”?


----------



## Selimim

Nu-i rău, mulţumesc mult.


----------



## Selimim

Revin cu o nouă întrebare, v-aş ruga, ce sugestii de traducere aţi avea pentru portiunea subliniată din următoarea frază:
"He  did not want war, but he recognized its strong possibility and,  together with much of the British public, was ready to accept its  necessity if
Hitler would not see sense." E vorba tot de al Doilea Război Mondial, desigur.
Mulţumesc.


----------

